
Ask HN: Why does nobody use ISO 9995-7 key symbols? - qwerty456127
⎋ means <i>Esc</i> (perhaps it looks bad but that&#x27;s just a font problem), ⇧ means <i>Shift</i>, ⎇ means <i>Alt</i>, ⇱ and ⇲ mean <i>Home</i> and <i>End</i> respectively, ⌦ and ⌫ mean <i>Delete</i> and <i>Backspace</i> respectively etc.<p>Mac users often record keyboard shortcuts like &quot;⌘ + ⌥ + ⌫&quot; but PC users write Ctrl + Alt + Del whatever... Emacs users have a notation of their own.<p>No single keyboard cheat sheet (which could save screen&#x2F;paper space this way), nor even an actual keyboard I&#x27;ve ever seen had  ISO 9995-7 key symbols - everybody just uses the names.<p>Why is this?
======
pphysch
Blackboard/analog simplicity and keyboard/digital simplicity are completely
different.

Blackboard: λ > lambda

ASCII: lambda > λ

More power to you if you want to include the graphically elegant glyphs in
your final drafts. S/o to (La)TeX for being a bridge here.

~~~
qwerty456127
Digital or analog, λ is easier to read than "lambda".

In fact I've discovered ISO 9995-7 as I realized "⌘ + ⌥ + ⌫" is much faster
and easier to find visually, read and comprehend (not just better-looking)
than "Command + Option + Backspace" and there ought to be a similar visual
language for generic PCs.

